# Pigs finally flew



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I lost 13 pounds first week of Atkins,just had to share!! I am excited


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow! That is an incredible weight loss. Congratulations! My Dad lost weight very quickly on Atkins and he kept it off. I never lost more than 2 pounds in a week and mostly just one pound so it took me a long time to lose the weight I needed to lose. Sometimes I got impatient but for me it was the only way that worked. 

This is really working for you. Next week will be just as successful!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Congratulations, Oregon 1986! I hope you are able to continue.  

I had a nice surprise when I stepped on the scale this morning, too. I started at around 285 a few weeks ago. Seemed like the scale wouldn't budge at about 274 for several days. And then this morning, I got 269!! Wow!! It's good inspiration to want to keep going. Haven't seen the 260's for a very long time. Can't wait to see myself needing smaller pants. LOL! Come to think of it, I think I may have a few smaller pairs in a box in storage, often referred to as the "I have a dream" collection.  

There are times when I REALLY want some potatoes and gravy or a big plate of spaghetti or about a half of a loaf of bread wrapped around some nice ripe tomatoes. But I'm just not gonna. Not now. 

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Wow...you go, girl!


----------



## Bob Johnsun (May 21, 2017)

Oregon1986 said:


> I lost 13 pounds first week of Atkins,just had to share!! I am excited


That's pretty dang good . Isn't that the one you eat as much as you want but just a certain combination of food ? What bout beer ? I don't want to not have it included in my diet .


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

This used to be me.....right up until I got pregnant with my son. LOL beer, its important


Bob Johnsun said:


> That's pretty dang good . Isn't that the one you eat as much as you want but just a certain combination of food ? What bout beer ? I don't want to not have it included in my diet .


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bob Johnsun said:


> That's pretty dang good . Isn't that the one you eat as much as you want but just a certain combination of food ? What bout beer ? I don't want to not have it included in my diet .


Michelob ultra. Low carb beer.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I have 35 more pounds to lose to be at the high end of my Army weight.


----------



## Bob Johnsun (May 21, 2017)

Lisa in WA said:


> Michelob ultra. Low carb beer.


 natural light natural light taste just like Bud Light a lot cheaper


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hard liquor has 0 carbs.


----------



## Bob Johnsun (May 21, 2017)

dmm1976 said:


> Hard liquor has 0 carbs.


Hmmmm but ummm sometimes that stuff makes me climb trees and howl at the Moon amongst other things lol


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

emdeengee said:


> Wow! That is an incredible weight loss. Congratulations! My Dad lost weight very quickly on Atkins and he kept it off. I never lost more than 2 pounds in a week and mostly just one pound so it took me a long time to lose the weight I needed to lose. Sometimes I got impatient but for me it was the only way that worked.
> 
> This is really working for you. Next week will be just as successful!


Thank you. Hey if doing it slowly works best for your body then that's what you have to do. Great job keeping it off


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> Good job!


Thank you


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bellyman said:


> Congratulations, Oregon 1986! I hope you are able to continue.
> 
> I had a nice surprise when I stepped on the scale this morning, too. I started at around 285 a few weeks ago. Seemed like the scale wouldn't budge at about 274 for several days. And then this morning, I got 269!! Wow!! It's good inspiration to want to keep going. Haven't seen the 260's for a very long time. Can't wait to see myself needing smaller pants. LOL! Come to think of it, I think I may have a few smaller pairs in a box in storage, often referred to as the "I have a dream" collection.
> 
> ...


Great job,that is exciting!! I hear ya about the potatoes


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bob Johnsun said:


> That's pretty dang good . Isn't that the one you eat as much as you want but just a certain combination of food ? What bout beer ? I don't want to not have it included in my diet .


Lol sadly beer has carbs so it's off limits. I can eat meat,cheese,eggs and some greens during the start of diet,which is great because I love a fat steak


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I have 35 more pounds to lose to be at the high end of my Army weight.


You can do it!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

dmm1976 said:


> Hard liquor has 0 carbs.


Really? Hmm score


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Congratulations Oregon 1986!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Congratulations Oregon 1986!


Thank you


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Summer is better for my wife to drop weight as she is out all day with critters and gardens, etc + she is eating a lot of fresh produce. Around Thanksgiving to Spring when we become more sedentary and there is more microwaveable and processed stuff available, well.....


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Bob Johnsun said:


> Hmmmm but ummm sometimes that stuff makes me climb trees and howl at the Moon amongst other things lol


Climbing and howling= burning calories


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

That's awesome! Atkins is great for a quick initial weight loss. Don't get discouraged in a week or two if it comes grinding to a halt. Stick with it and it will start up again. Having a stall after induction is fairly common.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I know I can do it.
cause I have already lost over 150 pounds.
but more important I lost 65 inches all over.
My shoe size is back to size 4.5- 6.5.
Most of the time I buy my shoes in big boys sizes.
Just need to lose the last 35 pounds and shrink the area around my stomach.
Even lost inches off my behind, dropped sizes from 26 plus size to 14 Misses not plus size.
So there is always hope.
Also when you drop weight your blood pressure drops too.
Also I pretty much cut out processed foods.
This way I control salt,sugar etc.


----------



## Bob Johnsun (May 21, 2017)

Oregon1986 said:


> Lol sadly beer has carbs so it's off limits. I can eat meat,cheese,eggs and some greens during the start of diet,which is great because I love a fat steak





dmm1976 said:


> Climbing and howling= burning calories


I suppose so that's like that fancy math stuff the way you put it . E = Mc


MoBookworm1957 said:


> I know I can do it.
> cause I have already lost over 150 pounds.
> but more important I lost 65 inches all over.
> My shoe size is back to size 4.5- 6.5.
> ...


Holly cow you have a statement an example to others, definition of what hope really is . I don't know you but I'm proud of you that takes a lot of dedication to do what you're doing (have done) ! I used to run 18 miles everyday ! that's what I got up to anyway I could run 8 miles in about 43 minutes that's about an average speed of 16 miles an hour . I could do 400 pushups 200 Jumping Jacks and 200 sit-ups and 12 minutes . I know what it takes to work hard . I would just like to say what you said is a great inspiration for me to get off my ass and get back in shape .


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I know I can do it.
> cause I have already lost over 150 pounds.
> ....


Wow!! That's awesome! Thanks for the encouragement! 

My current goal is about another 70 pounds. I kinda thought I'd re-evaluate at that point. That would put me back in "onederland".  Haven't been there since the early 2000's.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I know I can do it.
> cause I have already lost over 150 pounds.
> but more important I lost 65 inches all over.
> My shoe size is back to size 4.5- 6.5.
> ...


You are pretty dang amazing


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

No ma'm
Just determined.
Just a woman trying to get healthy again.


----------

